# BSOD [he Windows Driver Framework has detected Voilation]



## gunners009 (Oct 19, 2012)

From yesterday i am getting this Error

The Windows Driver Framework has detected
STOP: 0x0000010D

Driver - 12.8 AMD
Card - HD 7770


*
The Error was sonething like this *

A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

The Windows Driver Framework has detected that a violation has occurred.

If this is the first time you've seen this Stop error screen, restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow these steps: 

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed. If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer for any Windows updates you might need. 

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing. If you need to use Safe Mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then select Safe Mode.


Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x0000010D

Beginning dump of physical memory
 Physical memory dump complete.

Contact your system administrator or technical support group for further
 assistance.


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 19, 2012)

format and install win7 sp1.....it might solv the prob..


----------

